# Call of Duty United Offensive - game glitch



## etherdose (Aug 30, 2007)

Well....

I have the game installed, and the game plays great. However, when it gets to the first 'jeep' part, it stops and the jeep don't go. I already downloaded the latest patch, and when I started a new game, the jeep part worked once, then crashed when I got to the safe house right after..(the guy that tells you to "come here" in the doorway...he just stands in the way and doesn't initiate any new action when I come up to him.) Worse off is....I decided to restart a fresh game and now the jeep part does not work again. 

There are no weird graphic anomalies, nor does the game freeze, (as everything is active when he is motioning for me to "come here"...but when I stand in front of him...he just stares at me blankly....) So, I even shot him....which can be done although hard....and all that does is get me 'game over for friendly fire'.

Cripes and Taffers!! NO TIFF TAFFIN WAY~...(if anyone knows where that's from without googling it..)

lol

I wanna play this game!


----------



## Van Hel Singh (Jul 24, 2006)

First try these steps:
http://www.techsupportforum.com/f59/important-please-follow-these-steps-before-posting-120411.html


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

Van Hel Singh said:


> First try these steps:
> http://www.techsupportforum.com/f59/important-please-follow-these-steps-before-posting-120411.html


after doing that be sure you list your full system specs.


----------



## etherdose (Aug 30, 2007)

Did all that..

and my specs are:
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
------------------
System Information
------------------
Time of this report: 9/1/2007, 12:50:30
Machine name: ETHERDOSE
Operating System: Windows XP Professional (5.1, Build 2600) Service Pack 2 (2600.xpsp_sp2_gdr.070227-2254)
Language: English (Regional Setting: English)
System Manufacturer: MICRO-STAR INTERNATIONAL CO., LTD
System Model: MS-7312
BIOS: )Phoenix - Award WorkstationBIOS v6.00PG
Processor: AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 3800+, MMX, 3DNow (2 CPUs), ~2.0GHz
Memory: 1022MB RAM
Page File: 316MB used, 2142MB available
Windows Dir: C:\WINDOWS
DirectX Version: DirectX 9.0c (4.09.0000.0904)
DX Setup Parameters: Not found
DxDiag Version: 5.03.2600.2180 32bit Unicode

------------
DxDiag Notes
------------
DirectX Files Tab: No problems found.
Display Tab 1: No problems found.
Sound Tab 1: The file vinyl97.sys is not digitally signed, which means that it has not been tested by Microsoft's Windows Hardware Quality Labs (WHQL). You may be able to get a WHQL logo'd driver from the hardware manufacturer.
Music Tab: No problems found.
Input Tab: No problems found.
Network Tab: No problems found.

--------------------
DirectX Debug Levels
--------------------
Direct3D: 0/4 (n/a)
DirectDraw: 0/4 (retail)
DirectInput: 0/5 (n/a)
DirectMusic: 0/5 (n/a)
DirectPlay: 0/9 (retail)
DirectSound: 0/5 (retail)
DirectShow: 0/6 (retail)

---------------
Display Devices
---------------
Card name: ATI Radeon 9550 / X1050 Series
Manufacturer: ATI Technologies Inc.
Chip type: ATI Radeon Graphics Processor AGP (0x4153)
DAC type: Internal DAC(400MHz)
Device Key: Enum\PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4153&SUBSYS_40501458&REV_00
Display Memory: 128.0 MB
Current Mode: 1024 x 768 (32 bit) (85Hz)
Monitor: Plug and Play Monitor
Monitor Max Res: 1600,1200
Driver Name: ati2dvag.dll
Driver Version: 6.14.0010.6706 (English)
DDI Version: 9 (or higher)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
Driver Date/Size: 6/26/2007 18:58:35, 269312 bytes
WHQL Logo'd: Yes
WHQL Date Stamp: n/a
VDD: n/a
Mini VDD: ati2mtag.sys
Mini VDD Date: 6/26/2007 18:58:17, 2303488 bytes
Device Identifier: {D7B71EE2-0213-11CF-DA6D-5A60A1C2CB35}
Vendor ID: 0x1002
Device ID: 0x4153
SubSys ID: 0x40501458
Revision ID: 0x0000
Revision ID: 0x0000
Video Accel: ModeMPEG2_C ModeMPEG2_D ModeWMV8_B ModeWMV8_A ModeWMV9_B ModeWMV9_A 
Deinterlace Caps: {6E8329FF-B642-418B-BCF0-BCB6591E255F}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
{3C5323C1-6FB7-44F5-9081-056BF2EE449D}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,2) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
{552C0DAD-CCBC-420B-83C8-74943CF9F1A6}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,2) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
{6E8329FF-B642-418B-BCF0-BCB6591E255F}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
Registry: OK
DDraw Status: Enabled
D3D Status: Enabled
AGP Status: Enabled
DDraw Test Result: Not run
D3D7 Test Result: Not run
D3D8 Test Result: Not run
D3D9 Test Result: Not run

-------------
Sound Devices
-------------
Description: Vinyl AC'97 Audio (WAVE)
Default Sound Playback: Yes
Default Voice Playback: Yes
Hardware ID: PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_3059&SUBSYS_B0131462&REV_60
Manufacturer ID: 1
Product ID: 100
Type: WDM
Driver Name: vinyl97.sys
Driver Version: 6.14.0001.4180 (English)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
WHQL Logo'd: No
Date and Size: 10/9/2006 12:58:48, 203648 bytes
Other Files: 
Driver Provider: VIA Technologies, Inc.
HW Accel Level: Full
Cap Flags: 0xF5F
Min/Max Sample Rate: 48000, 48000
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 1, 0
Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 0, 0
HW Memory: 0
Voice Management: No
EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: No, No
I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: No, No
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No
Registry: OK
Sound Test Result: Not run

---------------------
Sound Capture Devices
---------------------
Description: Vinyl AC'97 Audio (WAVE)
Default Sound Capture: Yes
Default Voice Capture: Yes
Driver Name: vinyl97.sys
Driver Version: 6.14.0001.4180 (English)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
Date and Size: 10/9/2006 12:58:48, 203648 bytes
Cap Flags: 0x41
Format Flags: 0xFF0

-----------
DirectMusic
-----------
DLS Path: C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\drivers\GM.DLS
DLS Version: 1.00.0016.0002
Acceleration: n/a
Ports: Microsoft Synthesizer, Software (Not Kernel Mode), Output, DLS, Internal, Default Port
Vinyl AC'97 Audio (WAVE), Software (Kernel Mode), Output, DLS, Internal
Microsoft MIDI Mapper [Emulated], Hardware (Not Kernel Mode), Output, No DLS, Internal
Microsoft GS Wavetable SW Synth [Emulated], Hardware (Not Kernel Mode), Output, No DLS, Internal
Registry: OK
Test Result: Not run

-------------------
DirectInput Devices
-------------------
Device Name: Mouse
Attached: 1
Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
FF Driver: n/a

Device Name: Keyboard
Attached: 1
Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
FF Driver: n/a

Poll w/ Interrupt: No
Registry: OK

-----------
USB Devices
-----------
+ USB Root Hub
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x1106, 0x3038
| Matching Device ID: usb\root_hub
| Service: usbhub
| Driver: usbhub.sys, 8/3/2004 23:08:42, 57600 bytes
| Driver: usbd.sys, 10/22/2001 16:15:22, 4736 bytes

----------------
Gameport Devices
----------------

------------
PS/2 Devices
------------
+ Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural PS/2 Keyboard
| Matching Device ID: *pnp0303
| Service: i8042prt
| Driver: i8042prt.sys, 8/3/2004 23:14:36, 52736 bytes
| Driver: kbdclass.sys, 8/3/2004 22:58:32, 24576 bytes
| 
+ Terminal Server Keyboard Driver
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_kbd
| Upper Filters: kbdclass
| Service: TermDD
| Driver: termdd.sys, 8/4/2004 01:01:07, 40840 bytes
| Driver: kbdclass.sys, 8/3/2004 22:58:32, 24576 bytes
| 
+ Microsoft USB Optical Mouse (IntelliPoint)
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x045E, 0x0053
| Matching Device ID: hid\vid_045e&pid_0053
| Upper Filters: Point32
| Service: mouhid
| Driver: mouhid.sys, 8/17/2001 13:48:00, 12160 bytes
| Driver: mouclass.sys, 8/3/2004 22:58:32, 23040 bytes
| Driver: point32.sys, 11/7/2006 23:02:36, 21760 bytes
| 
+ Terminal Server Mouse Driver
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_mou
| Upper Filters: mouclass
| Service: TermDD
| Driver: termdd.sys, 8/4/2004 01:01:07, 40840 bytes
| Driver: mouclass.sys, 8/3/2004 22:58:32, 23040 bytes

----------------------------
DirectPlay Service Providers
----------------------------
DirectPlay8 Modem Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnet.dll (5.03.2600.2180)
DirectPlay8 Serial Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnet.dll (5.03.2600.2180)
DirectPlay8 IPX Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnet.dll (5.03.2600.2180)
DirectPlay8 TCP/IP Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnet.dll (5.03.2600.2180)
Internet TCP/IP Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpwsockx.dll (5.03.2600.2180)
IPX Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpwsockx.dll (5.03.2600.2180)
Modem Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpmodemx.dll (5.03.2600.2180)
Serial Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpmodemx.dll (5.03.2600.2180)

DirectPlay Voice Wizard Tests: Full Duplex: Not run, Half Duplex: Not run, Mic: Not run
DirectPlay Test Result: Not run
Registry: OK

-------------------
DirectPlay Adapters
-------------------
DirectPlay8 Serial Service Provider: COM1
DirectPlay8 Serial Service Provider: COM2
DirectPlay8 TCP/IP Service Provider: Local Area Connection - IPv4 - 

-----------------------
DirectPlay Voice Codecs
-----------------------
Voxware VR12 1.4kbit/s
Voxware SC06 6.4kbit/s
Voxware SC03 3.2kbit/s
MS-PCM 64 kbit/s
MS-ADPCM 32.8 kbit/s
Microsoft GSM 6.10 13 kbit/s
TrueSpeech(TM) 8.6 kbit/s

-------------------------
DirectPlay Lobbyable Apps
-------------------------

------------------------
Disk & DVD/CD-ROM Drives
------------------------
Drive: C:
Free Space: 11.9 GB
Total Space: 19.1 GB
File System: NTFS
Model: ST3320620AS 6QF0LBQF3.AAE 

Drive: D:
Free Space: 74.4 GB
Total Space: 190.8 GB
File System: NTFS
Model: WDC WD2000JB-00GVA0

Drive: E:
Free Space: 234.2 GB
Total Space: 286.2 GB
File System: NTFS
Model: ST3320620AS 6QF0LBQF3.AAE 

Drive: F:
Model: FP3232I DPB941I SCSI CdRom Device
Driver: c:\windows\system32\drivers\cdrom.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 22:59:52, 49536 bytes


----------



## etherdose (Aug 30, 2007)

Plus, my power supply is a 600watt....so I am fine on the juice.


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

have you tried reinstalling the game yet?


----------



## etherdose (Aug 30, 2007)

yes, twice...


----------

